# Alternative für download von GTA5 ?



## Sigisixx (14. April 2015)

*Alternative für download von GTA5 ?*

Hey, hätte jemand eine alternative Quelle wo ich GTA5 runterladen könnte? Lade heute schon den ganzen Tag GTA5 runter und bin erst bei 7 GB von 60 GB..

Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen funktionierenden torrent link oder änliches, würde mich freuen!


----------



## Batze (15. April 2015)

Die Preload Version gibt es schon länger auf diversen One Klick Hostern und wohl auch bei torrend. 
Bei den One Klick Hostern kannst du dann zwar mit Full Speed saugen, brauchst dafür aber ein Premium Account. Hast du so etwas nicht, brauchst gar nicht danach zu suchen. Da bleibt dir dann nur noch torrend. Einfach mal ne runde googeln.


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

weiß nicht ob links erlaubt sind. auf boerse.to gibts des kannst dann mit normalen Key aktivieren, auch der 5gb patch ist dort für die download / retail version verfügbar. premium account bei zb uploaded vorrausgesetzt, kostet ja nicht die welt


----------

